# Boyds poor quality gun stocks



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Ordered a Boyd's thumb hole stock for my CVA Scout, I'm not impressed, this is my 3rd or 4th stock from Boyd's, never had any issues until this one, the fit is poor, and where the top of the stock meets the reciever, it has more in common with a 2x4, than a gun stock.
Anyone else experience poor quality and service from Boyds?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

I put a thumb hole stock from Boyd’s on my Ruger M77 7mag. fits very well…obviously a phone call to Boyd’s is in order…and a replacement…


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Im sure they will take care of you. Call
Them and show the pics


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Unfortunately, their customer service has been avoiding me lol!, have called 4 times, and keep getting sent to voicemail, going to start leaving messages and emails.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

If you haven’t left a voicemail then I wouldn’t say they’re avoiding you. Leave a message.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If you don’t leave a message I’m not sure what you expect. I doubt they have a team of people sitting around waiting on the phone to ring.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

cueman said:


> View attachment 497446
> View attachment 497447
> Ordered a Boyd's thumb hole stock for my CVA Scout, I'm not impressed, this is my 3rd or 4th stock from Boyd's, never had any issues until this one, the fit is poor, and where the top of the stock meets the reciever, it has more in common with a 2x4, than a gun stock.
> Anyone else experience poor quality and service from Boyds?


How were the other two or three?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have several Boyds stocks and never had an issue. I think that gun looks great and I'm sure it's a lot better than what it came with.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Same problems everywhere. Here’s a picture of a $3,000 English walnut custom stock and how it fit the receiver.

it was brushed off as “just a little proud and it’ll be fine”


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I guess I'm just being picky, it is alot nicer than the plastic stock, the last couple stocks I got, were over 15 years ago, and they were fine.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’ve got 2 Boyd’s and the one I put on my Ruger fit perfectly except for a little sanding where the barrel lays above the hand guard, the one I put on my thompson was loose where the ram rod goes in, I mixed up some epoxy and after it dried I sanded it down with some sandpaper around a dowel rod until the Ram rod fit tight. I wouldn’t hesitate to buy another.


----------

